# Mince pies from World War II



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

How is this for long term storage?
"A tin of mince pies made during World War II has been found under a hotel's floorboards. The Christmas staple was preserved in air-tight conditions underneath the floor and they are still in good condition - but regrettably are not edible. They were discovered addressed to Phil Davis alongside a letter signed "Best, Love from Mum."

https://www.foxnews.com/lifestyle/mince-pies-from-world-war-ii-found-under-hotel-floorboard


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

An interesting time capsule. The kind that makes you contemplate those days and what they were enduring.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> An interesting time capsule. The kind that makes you contemplate those days and what they were enduring.


 We can not come close to understanding the hardships they had to deal with. We had or deployments but nothing like the families put up with in WW2. In no war after that did those at home have to give up much. Sure they had sons and daughters, fathers and mothers deployed . But no where near the numbers , no where near as long. For most life just went on. WW2 no one was not effected by it .
My mother in law was 15 when the war ended. Her bothers were called up. It made working the farm hard. Her mind is still sharp and she has not forgotten much about life at that time.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> We can not come close to understanding the hardships they had to deal with. We had or deployments but nothing like the families put up with in WW2. In no war after that did those at home have to give up much. Sure they had sons and daughters, fathers and mothers deployed . But no where near the numbers , no where near as long. For most life just went on. WW2 no one was not effected by it .
> My mother in law was 15 when the war ended. Her bothers were called up. It made working the farm hard. Her mind is still sharp and she has not forgotten much about life at that time.


You are so right. The pain and sacrifice of that generation is something today's people of the West can't fathom.
I spent most of the '80s in Germany and I got to know a lot of older Germans. They had stories about the war, too. One of the people with whom I spoke was SS during the war. He was one of the most despondent people I met in Germany. The civilians and the regular soldiers knew hardships, but he knew more. You could tell he knew personal betrayal. 
Imagine what the world would be were it not for Satan-inspired evil.


----------

